# Luftwaffe Nato



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Just received this 20mm 'Luftwaffe Squadron' NATO to try on my (19mm) Seiko 6139 chrono hoping it would help pick out the red chrono hands.

Don't know what to think about general effect - red is different shade for starters.

Most worrying is every time I give my wrist a quick 'auto wind' shake my arm involuntarily shoots out infront of me at 45 degrees to the horizontal. Any ideas anyone?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

grey said:


> Just received this 20mm 'Luftwaffe Squadron' NATO to try on my (19mm) Seiko 6139 chrono hoping it would help pick out the red chrono hands.
> 
> Don't know what to think about general effect - red is different shade for starters.
> 
> Most worrying is every time I give my wrist a quick 'auto wind' shake my arm involuntarily shoots out infront of me at 45 degrees to the horizontal. Any ideas anyone?


think it would look better on a brown nato


----------



## neil_s (May 29, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> Most worrying is every time I give my wrist a quick 'auto wind' shake my arm involuntarily shoots out infront of me at 45 degrees to the horizontal.












as far as the colour goes, I'm a bit lukewarm about the combo. I woulld either go with a matching all red or a desert, or even one of Roy's british regimental natos...

Like ...................This one


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> [think it would look better on a brown nato


Why, d'ya know anybody who got one?
















*quote neil s*

'as far as the colour goes, I'm a bit lukewarm about the combo. I woulld either go with a matching all red or a desert, or even one of Roy's british regimental natos...

Like ...................This one '

I agree but I think you can only get them in 18mm and I prefer (as the Art Mistress said to the Gardener) to squeeze the biggest one in I can get, hence the 20mm.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

grey said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > [think it would look better on a brown nato
> ...


ba boom


----------



## neil_s (May 29, 2006)

grey said:


> I agree but I think you can only get them in 18mm and I prefer (as the Art Mistress said to the Gardener) to squeeze the biggest one in I can get, hence the 20mm.


British Regimental Nato Strap 20mm










The two pictured above come in 20mm

ShaZam !


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

neil_s said:


> grey said:
> 
> 
> > I agree but I think you can only get them in 18mm and I prefer (as the Art Mistress said to the Gardener) to squeeze the biggest one in I can get, hence the 20mm.
> ...


Nine pounds! You think I'm made of money?

ps Want to buy a watch strap, late property of Hermann Goering, genuine - Â£9?

Thanks Neil


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

grey said:


> neil_s said:
> 
> 
> > grey said:
> ...


Goering's watch strap eh? Put it on the 'Bay....


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Think you need a watch with a lack of colours to carry off a strap like that. Go on, put it on a plain black dial watch and let us know?


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

grey said:


> I give my wrist a quick 'auto wind' shake my arm involuntarily shoots out infront of me at 45 degrees to the horizontal.one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

mutley said:


> you can't beat a good "a quick auto wind shake"


Billy Connolly said, 'when you get past sixty, never pass up the chance of a pee, and always make use of an erection, even if you're alone'.


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

potz said:


> rondeco said:
> 
> 
> > grey said:
> ...


Except for the one wearing it.









Welcome back Potz


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Chris good to have you back, hope your keeping well


----------

